# SCMS Safety...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It's never too late to remind ourselves of the need for safe operation of our power tools. All too often we become so comfortable with our tools over the many years of using them that we forget that our recommendations might be a factor in helping someone else get hurt.

The SCMS is a good example. Some are comfortable throwing any old blade into their saws. Others are really careful in making sure the proper rake is selected. Some are comfortable pulling a RAS or SCMS through a cut...others are careful not to do that.

But let's not forget that other less experienced members may not have yet achieved that level of comfort.

This is one area where we should remember to "do as I say and not as I do"...

I ran across this video while shopping for a blade for my 12" SCMS. I hope it reminds us that comfortable does not always mean safe.

Please enjoy...while thinking "do I do that ?"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Excellent...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good reminder.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nickp said:


> I hope it reminds us that comfortable does not always mean safe.


Comfortable with your tools is not good. When you lose fear of your tools is when you are likely to get hurt. I have always feared my tools (came from an excellent shop teacher) and the worst accident I have had in my shop was getting a cut from a pocket knife - I was comfortable with it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely worth the review. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Well produced video. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

